

Why Apple Wants to Bust Your iPhone - selmnoo
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/03/magazine/why-apple-wants-to-bust-your-iphone.html?_r=0

======
ZeroGravitas
Strange juxtaposition:

 _" “Buyers are smart, and if they start figuring out that one of the costs of
buying Apple’s products is that they’re constantly nickel-and-diming you,
they’ll switch,”_

but earlier:

 _" So I could pay Apple $79 to replace the battery, or perhaps spend 20 bucks
more for an iPhone 5C."_

If they can't even figure out that an iPhone 5C costs more than $99 dollars,
then the chances of them figuring out anything else seem slim.

------
ksec
Um........ Yeah. iPhone 4, an 3+ years old phone, which usage pattern are
beyond what normal ( or called dumbphone) and therefore you charge it a lot
more........

And you expect the battery to not died after 3 years of using it? Come on!

~~~
ZeroGravitas
> And you expect the battery to not died after 3 years of using it? Come on!

On the other hand, if battery degradation after the warranty period is so
predictable, then they could have built the phone to take swappable batteries.
Otherwise their pretty much guilty as charged of planned obsolescence.

~~~
ksec
Well they do offer the services of replacing your battery. It is not they
force you to buy a new Phone.

And the swappable batteries, They have their own set of trade off and
problems.

------
lazylizard
no evidence offered, no benchmarks, no citations, nothing. not even a personal
anecdote(maybe "i used to be able to use the phone all day on 1 charge, but
now it barely lasts past lunch.."?). no discussion of how product life cycles
work. no discussion of how r&d is planned. i don't even like apple, but this
is a bit much..

~~~
ksec
You see, it is fine people dont like Apple. I mean no one is forcing everyone
to like them. I suppose people have different value and we have to learn to
agree to disagree.

But the world has turned to attack Apple for the sake of Attacking Apple. To
gain headlines or pageviews. And most of these attack are utter nonsense with
zero facts and all imagination of thoughts.

Just what the F has happen to Journalism.

